# Port



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey I was wishing that a really nice dev could port the gummy from to the VivoW please... comment if you want this to happen

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

Gummy doesn't have htc specific files, it's mainly samsung devices. I looked at it last night and the compile kept saying it needed LOCAL_MODULE_TAGS in the android.mk files for the gps, liblights, omxcore, etc. Needless to say, it won't be fun nor easy.


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

Shit!!!! I wish it was possible

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

Ya rogan and me have been trying but it seems like a lost cause.. I still have one idea but it would take forever and I'm not even sure it would work.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

sixohtew said:


> Ya rogan and me have been trying but it seems like a lost cause.. I still have one idea but it would take forever and I'm not even sure it would work.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


well thanks for trying I just thought it would be nice to have that

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------

